# taurus 669vr 357mag



## glock45067 (Jan 20, 2007)

well everyone im new to the forum and picked this nice revolver up yesterday.
the guy i purchased it from said it only had about 200 rds down the pipe. but condition of gun and tightness of the cylinder i beleive the round count is way lower than that. he also said he purchased it new in 1989 and swapped the grips out. i also got two speed loaders original box paperwork and original woods grips. i am editing this to say i have no idea how to post my pics


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Glock45067. Try this link and it will help you post pictures.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## glock45067 (Jan 20, 2007)

*see if it works*

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3570010wr.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep!! It works.


----------



## BigBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice gun!


----------



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

Here is mine.

*.357 Magnum revolver Taurus - YouTube*


----------



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

I was worrying about the cylinder, but my .357 works like a dream.


----------

